# Chop saw stand



## Perfect45Degree (May 16, 2011)

Hello all, I am in the process of setting up my new shop in Portland and I am having trouble placing my chop saw. I built a table for it with extension wings that I will hinge so that I can fold it up and tuck it away. I'm wondering how you all have resolved your chop saw stands. I like to make a base for the saw out of scrap plywood or whatever is on hand. This base has an attached back and bottom so that my cuts are backed up and I can replace the base as it gets all chopped into. I'm wondering if any of you have made a top that is level with the base of the saw or level with the "base" that I'm talking about. Sorry, I'm not in the shop right now or I'd throw in a few pics. 
Thanks for your time and ask me questions if you're not sure what I'm talking about!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have mine on a movable table with adjustable wings. If I had the space, I'd have it built into a table whose surface matched the saw's own table.

I'm not 100% clear on the other option you are describing. It sounds like you are talking about the equivalent of a table saw sled for the miter saw. I guess that would work, but I'm not sure I see a real advantage.


----------



## Perfect45Degree (May 16, 2011)

Yes, I almost called it a sled. The shops I have worked in did this. The 'sled' is great because if it gets junked up you just make another one and change it out. This is hard to describe but I have discovered something that I have found to be very useful. Most of the time we put a backer on the back stop plates of the saw and then whn we cut the saw makes the 0 clearance plate behind the cut. Well, I was changing my saw back and forth between 45 and 90 a lot and realized that if the backer plate was first cut at 45 I could then remove them and use the butt cuts for the 90. Anytime I make a 45 I just remove them and set them back to the 45 set up. it's also reversible.

I was trying to figure out how to let myself have all of this versatility and still have a steady set up. I'm guessing custom inserts is what I'll need to do.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Jacquelyn, are you talking about something like this?










I usually clamp a piece of mdf to the saw for a ZCF to prevent tearout, keep little pieces from shooting out the back of the saw, & helps line up the cut. No laser needed.
I flip the ZCF over when cutting angles and flip it back to the square ends when I need the saw back at 0°. The reason for the clamps.

Here's how I did the "wing thing" for my saw. I have to load this up and take it to the jobsite from time to time.
The wings are eight feet long. When assembled it's around ninteen feet long.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's mine. I use my saw stand and made the two drawer boxes on either side to extend the table space. The hood has a 6" hole in the bottom with ducting to my DC system. The small (blue) hose is a piece of flexible spa pipe that ties into the 6" duct behind the hood. Works quite well and I can break it down for on-site work if necessary.


----------



## scrubpine (Sep 2, 2011)

This is what I have. Less than $100 at Home Depot. Folding and portable.


----------

